# Target Mats???



## Bukslayr (Jun 22, 2015)

What brands are out there for Target Mats? I see the only one I can find is American Whitetail. I want to explore all options before we buy some. 
What brand is your club using and is it holding up well?

Thanks


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

There really is only one long-term solution for mats in target archery at the moment - and that's Whitetail. They will last and last and last. Our club has eight that we purchased 5 years ago. We have shot countless practices and tournaments on those eight bales. Probably tens of thousands of shots each by now. We just now - 5 years later - replaced the cores in half of them. Cores are inexpensive and will again last for years.

I have a whitetail mat in my back yard that is 10 years old. I have replaced the core once, about 5 years ago. I shoot nearly every day. No other target takes that kind of abuse. Many say they will, but only the whitetails will last that long. That is why you see nearly every single club using them across the US. They aren't cheap to ship - that's the biggest issue, but in the long run, they are the least expensive, least frustrating option you have.


----------



## Ar-Pe-Lo (Oct 16, 2011)

Yes I can vouch for that. They are sold under "Booster" name in Europe and it is best mat you can buy by far.


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

Owned 4 whitetail target mats since 2006-2014. Shot them all out. My first one had 3 replacement cores. Started with their velicicore centers. Ended with a core that was two feet thick. Aside from the first mat, shot the centers out in less than 3 months. The first whitetail is in my watehouse as a practice bale as its heavy as all get out, has a two foot thick core in it that is shot out, and is not good to move or travel. I habe to shoot around the fist sized hole in the core. To be fair, i had a core IN the core, but shot that out too.

After 5 or 6 years of it, switched to a Danage Domino target. Had my current one at least year or more and havent shot through any of it. Still looks new.

Comes in several configurations. I bought the 9 square version. Cost was approx the same as a whitetail. 

http://domino-target.com/domino.htm

I have shot every config of American Whitetail targets. Every year at vegas i would have to buy a new core. The last one lasted 4 weeks. Thats when i switched. I used to be a big fan of thw whitetail target but no more. The Danage target is a much better solution. 

I have the 9XHD . I will say, dont buy the stand. Build your own stand for $25 worth of wood and bolts from home depot. The target stand from Danage is flimsy, prone to break when assembling and is not worth the cost.

Several archers i shoot with locally also use to shoot the whitetail and now shoot the Danage target. 
John Hall is the USA contact. I can get you his email if you like. 


Chris


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

I can also agree that the Whitetail is the best overall option to have.

I have one plus two cores that I use as smaller targets. They withstand the abusive UV that Arizona has, and withstands the average pounding of 200 arrows a day between my kid and myself. AR152's are about $300 before shipping. If you're close to Indiana, you can go pick one up and save yourself a ton of shipping charges.

There are other options.

1) The Rinehart Wave or Wall target. This is your "money is no object" bale. Used exclusively at the Easton Training centers, it's also the most expensive out there. $1400 USD before shipping for the Wave. 1800 for the Wall.

2) The Blob. Made of recycled carpet material and two part foam, the original Blob looked like a foam boulder that Attilla the Hun used as a sword practice dummy - with the boulder cut in half to provide the target face backing. Today's Blobs are formed with a rough wooden box form, but they are still somewhat irregular in squareness. $300-400 USD depending on shipping for the FITA sized one.

3) Big Green Targets - They got bought out by someone (Rinehart/Delta/McKenzie - I forget...), but their big range target foam can be purchased and then you can take compression straps or threaded rod and make your own frame. 

4) Danage Domino target - modular parts. Replace what only wears out. $700 USD before shipping.


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

Whitetail target before i shot out the center of the massive core. 


View attachment 4206122


Danage Domino target

View attachment 4206130


My first whitetail target with shipping was $650 ( freight from the east coast was $250 of that). The Danage target with shipping was $675. And it shipped from Europe. 





Chris


----------



## beefstew27 (Mar 18, 2008)

There is also the Rheinhardt Wave targets, but they're expensive ($1400 before shipping). But they're easy to replace the cores, and last a long time.


----------



## Ar-Pe-Lo (Oct 16, 2011)

chrstphr said:


> Owned 4 whitetail target mats since 2006-2014. Shot them all out. My first one had 3 replacement cores. Started with their velicicore centers. Ended with a core that was two feet thick. Aside from the first mat, shot the centers out in less than 3 months. The first whitetail is in my watehouse as a practice bale as its heavy as all get out, has a two foot thick core in it that is shot out, and is not good to move or travel. I habe to shoot around the fist sized hole in the core. To be fair, i had a core IN the core, but shot that out too.
> 
> After 5 or 6 years of it, switched to a Danage Domino target. Had my current one at least year or more and havent shot through any of it. Still looks new.
> 
> ...


We have very different experience then. My club purchased 6x Danage bosses (9XHD)for 70m outdoor range and they did not last long, much less than whitetail.


----------



## Dacer (Jun 10, 2013)

The fact that you shot out a velocicore center in 4 weeks is truly Impressive. No doubt you shoot a lot more than I do.

I've been shooting a 24" standard core for 2 years from whitetail and I have only had one arrow that almost poked through. I shoot any time I get the whim to from about 10 feet away at 32# 









I also have a full Matt at my parent house where I shoot distances In The summer, thankful tho Columbia Missouri is remodeling their public range to get more targets and Will now have out to 70 and 80 yard targets.


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

White tails.. besides durability 

One huge plus for a club, the kids can move them by themselves. They can be rolled across the field by the kids. little kids may require 2 kids. 

Most of the other options require 2 or more adults to move them or a large cart.

If you have a "fixed range" where people are respectful of your bales, you have a huge advantage over many clubs. If we left any bales out other than "too heavy to move", they would be gone in a day or two. Heck, they swipe the garbage bags I put out so we can collect the garbage on the range. The ones we maintain at the range are abused by some idiots that can't read the big bright "NO BROADHEADS" letters painted on the front, or take knives to the covers to get something out of the bales. Most times it happens within a week of me putting new covers on the bales.


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

I've been looking at these. I can get free shipping if I order enough of them.

They guarantee they stop arrows from up to 65 pound compounds, and weigh only 25lbs, which is light enough for a couple kids to carry.

http://hipstargets.com/48-23-field-target/

http://hipstargets.com/48-18-field-target/


----------



## jab73 (Jan 22, 2013)

Tag

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

XForce Girl said:


> I've been looking at these. I can get free shipping if I order enough of them.
> 
> They guarantee they stop arrows from up to 65 pound compounds, and weigh only 25lbs, which is light enough for a couple kids to carry.
> 
> ...


They are great as long as someone is not shooting tight groups, shooting in at the same spot all the time, shooting fat arrows, real skinny arrows, or those fiberglass/wood arrows with the crimp on points. 

Beginners from distance are great because they are not pounding one spot on them, otherwise they don't last long. They had them at the scout camp one summer, and that's what they lasted.. one summer (3 months) by the time I got to camp at the end of the season there so many weak spots, even our 10lb bows were having pass through shots. 

DC


----------



## gary royce (Feb 5, 2009)

Big Greens are terrible. I put them in our indoor range and they lasted no time before they started falling apart. The Mckenzie blue blocks are pretty good and seem to last quite a while, especially if you turn them and restack them..3 of them are around $600 to make a 4x4 target. We went to the Spyderweb about a year ago..Absolutely the best butts we have ever used and we have pretty much tried them all over the last 15 years. Their expensive but they stop arrows extremely well, very easy removal and seem like they are holding up better than anything I have ever used to this point..Another good option is the walk-on bales. We have a few of these outdoors and they seem to be a very good butt as well. about $150 per bale and I would recommend 2 of them for a butt.


----------



## Bob Furman (May 16, 2012)

Don't forget about Bulldog Archery targets. Lifetime warranty, free shipping on all except the large K9 (50"x50"x15")

http://www.bulldogtargets.com/index.html


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

gary royce said:


> We went to the Spyderweb about a year ago..Absolutely the best butts we have ever used and we have pretty much tried them all over the last 15 years. Their expensive but they stop arrows extremely well, very easy removal and seem like they are holding up better than anything I have ever used to this point...


As long as you are careful what gets shot at the Spyderwebs, They are phenomenal if not very heavy! Great for indoor or places you can monitor what is getting shot at it.

I built several frames using spyderweb material and they hold up extremely well. You need fairly sharp points and at least 110fps (anything more than 20lbs should do) We found that 10lb bows get lots of bounce outs. Also any flat spots or rounded points tend to get bounced out easily. The crimp on points on fiberglass and wood arrows will chew up the Spyderweb fabric. Not when they go in but when they get pulled out.

The 48" range target weighs in at 200lbs! The pro version at 210lbs

DC


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

Dacer said:


> The fact that you shot out a velocicore center in 4 weeks is truly Impressive. No doubt you shoot a lot more than I do.


My first Velicicore center lasted about 3 years. it was made from wrapped rubber bands. Then American whitetail lost the US manufacture for the core. The replacement versions that came up with lasted me a few months tops. I bought a number of cores from them and shot them out quickly. Finally they gave me the super big thick one in the photo. 

I got that core at Vegas in Feb and had shot it out by that March. 

Once they lost the original velicicore center, i havent been able to make them last. The Danage, i shoot a ton into. indoors at 5 yards, and outdoors from 20-70. I havent had to even swap the squares around yet. 

A compound archer locally shoots with a whitetail target. He shot his center out in about 2 months. now he puts four targets on the mat , and rotates it clockwise to be able to shoot it. 


Chris


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

Ar-Pe-Lo said:


> We have very different experience then. My club purchased 6x Danage bosses (9XHD)for 70m outdoor range and they did not last long, much less than whitetail.


wow, i have barely dented mine. 


Chris


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Fully endorse American Whitetail for being able to move easily by rolling, durability by positioning target face off center, and as the Arizona Cup target matt supplier and sponsor. “Since 2001, Arizona Cup has had numerous opportunities research and buy the best targets for world ranking to local competition to training and have always selected American Whitetail”


----------



## Scipiotik (Apr 11, 2012)

The whitetails are good if you don't center the target on the bale. One of my clubs blew out one of them in a single day because they put 3 compounds shooting dead center on it. Now there is a fist sized hole. If you use them properly they last a long time. Currently trying out some of the 9XHD from Danage. So far so good, don't have to worry about where people put the target face. Which is a plus so far.


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

no info on Danage's website. How heavy is that 52x52 9xhd?


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

chrstphr said:


> it was made from wrapped rubber bands. Tthe squares around yet.


Yup. Those rubberband cores were really something.. Still have a few of those around. The surface is totally shot up but the core still stops arrows fine.


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

dchan said:


> no info on Danage's website. How heavy is that 52x52 9xhd?



Target mat is 49 lbs. but i pick the target and stand up and walk with it down range for the different distances by myself. 

View attachment 4206130


I do have the target mat tied to the stand at top and bottom so the wind wont blow it off. 

Also i used thin steel rods and pierced my squares together around the edges and have cargo straps around it to keep it all snug. I move target mat complete in my truck and out it on the stand as a whole. The wooden frame around the mat, i do not use. 

Also another archer here in Vegas uses a Danage. He puts the whole thing in his small car. he builds at the range to shoot and then takes it down. he has 3 squares and two long sections. 

Stops X10s no matter how close, leaves no residue on the arrow, and is easy to pull out. I cant say that for the whitetail in my warehouse. residue and monster to pull out of areas not shot up. Areas shot up hole too easy and pass through. 



Chris


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

here is how i have mine setup

View attachment 4207122


View attachment 4207114



Chris


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

Thanks. 

So about the same weight as an AR152 white tail however most of our JOAD kids would not be able to move it by them selves. With the white tails 2x8 yr old kids can roll them back. 50lbs is almost 30% heavier than the 8" thick white tail which most of our younger kids can roll by themselves.


----------



## ksarcher (May 22, 2002)

Normally I would recommend the Whitetail matt but,, I just received a new 152XF today with a lot of damage. This is my 6th 52" target and it will never last as long as the other 5. The face is only glues in a few spots and is very loose. Today I do not recommend the Whitetail matt!!!


----------



## shiftydog (Apr 18, 2013)

We run four of the Danage Domino targets at Peel Archery Club in Toronto. The center piece can get shot out pretty quickly, but some of the top recurve shooters in the country are pounding the 10-ring pretty consistently. The nice thing is you can just move another section into the center or just buy extra pieces and have them on standby. One of our members is also the Canadian distributor, so we can get replacements easily enough.


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

ksarcher said:


> Normally I would recommend the Whitetail matt but,, I just received a new 152XF today with a lot of damage. This is my 6th 52" target and it will never last as long as the other 5. The face is only glues in a few spots and is very loose. Today I do not recommend the Whitetail matt!!!


Call Whitetail and let them know. Everytime I've called them, they made it right. Great customer service. Sometimes things happen in shipping or mfg. They should be able to get you back in shape.

Caveat is that I have ordered all my white tails direct from the MFG.

DC


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

dchan said:


> Call Whitetail and let them know. Everytime I've called them, they made it right. Great customer service. Sometimes things happen in shipping or mfg. They should be able to get you back in shape.
> 
> Caveat is that I have ordered all my white tails direct from the MFG.
> 
> DC


I also. They have always had great customer service. 


Chris


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

I was a board member at my club (about 500 members, 35-40% very dedicated and shooting outdoor rings regularly, when we buy targets at least a truck load of 20-30 mats) and collected several quotes for review, unfortunately the vote drifted towards Danage Domino targets for both FITA and Field. 
Those may be good enough for lower speed Olympic bows but definitely not for compounds, the backside kevlar rag can't properly stop the highspeed x10's or nano's.

For Field one of the best spent money goes to hay bails from pacificbowtargets, with proper winterizing and good cover from rain these will out-last any abuse for 5-6 years and the price with shipping is impressive.
For both Field and FITA I had also high confidence based on worldwide feedbacks for eleventargets; krügertargets; arch-well-targets but these would be imports from EU, need to order a full container to make the business case.
Maybe to consider spiderweb as well but the rest of the brands are clones some sort of with big promises only, we had many samples to try and I have a firm standpoint. Sorry rinehart bricks...too expensive and can't pull the arrows without benting the hell out of them.
We had several years the whitetails, depend of the patch, some of them we had to leave outside year around to soften from elements but some of them were wery soft = shoot through. Not consistent. 
Indoor range only the warthogs can't last a season, bad investment from my view, I would recommend the pacificbowtargets again, a bit heavy to flip around but a workparty helps and these will last couple years again.

The most difficult is to make the stopping material for tiny arrows (360-400 grain small OD travelling with 280-310 f/s) and still soft enough to pull them out...to be modular...and no need to rob the banks for a set of 10 or 20.


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

bigHUN said:


> For Field one of the best spent money goes to hay bails from pacificbowtargets, with proper winterizing and good cover from rain these will out-last any abuse for 5-6 years and the price with shipping is impressive.


We were lucky to get 9 months but the abuse was beyond anything most of you have to deal with.

Broadheads, knife cuts, people shooting pellets and air rifles at them, people using full 2 liter bottles of soda for targets. Sprinklers aimed right at our bales. Salt air, etc.

We are now using the Pacific Bow Butts synthetic bales for our fixed targets. Now its just replacing covers every 2 months.


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

My club purchased around 40 pcs of Americn White Tail AR152C and AR172C butts back in 2007 and 2008 .

During these years we have tested "new" version of AR172 without the elastic ball in the middle, and then returned them to the importer as not stopping any arrow. Then we have tested a version with empty back and a bag suspended behind, and returned them to importer as not stopping any arrow. 
At the end, as of no good replacement for our sintetic butts was available, we have been forced to get back for our outdoor compettions to old, reliable, very heavy, cheap straw butts, made in Italy, same we were using before 2007 and back to the 70's , while surviving original 152 and 172 butts have been used for our indoor competions only and for our training field, were stil today we have 18 of them standing.

But, after a glorious life, hundreds of thousands of arrows and a lot of replacement of the centers, those remaining are forecasted to end their life within this year. 

I can see from American Website that they have now "new" 152 and 154 models, and as we have definitely to place an order to the importer for at least 30 to 40 new butts, I'd like to know if anyone has direct experience with them for both target and indoor use for recurve and compound as well. There are no samples of the "new" versions avilable at present in Italy to test, so any comment will be welcome.


----------



## Ar-Pe-Lo (Oct 16, 2011)

Vittorio,

Have you tried these ones? (not sure which version it is, but it's rebranded whitetail)

http://www.bignami.it/en/archery-crossbows/prodotti-en/?cat0=305&cat1=235&cat2=&idProdotto=537571

Best price I found in Czech shop - roughly 270eur

http://www.ceresport.cz/cz/produkt/booster-132-cm.html


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

Ar-Pe-Lo said:


> Vittorio,
> 
> Have you tried these ones? (not sure which version it is, but it's rebranded whitetail)
> 
> ...


Our source *is* Bignami, but they have no samples of the new models, and before ordering several thousand dollars of butts, we want to be sure about quality of the present models


----------



## toxoph (Mar 24, 2005)

Wow how times change. I dont have a foam mat but would like one. Right now I will continue to shoot my 2 old Saunders woven grass mats, if you shoot them right, they last a long time! Its a shame they are no longer produced, with the higher price of foam, it would be nice if someone made them here in the states. When I paid $100 for each, I thought it was expensive!

Years ago, we always made our own targets. I can remember working late in the night helping my dad cut cardboard to make a target. You would shoot into the ends laid flat, not sure how they would work with modern arrows. My club uses cut HD foam strips laid flat then banded together, not sure where they get them but they work good. They just replace the shot up strips.

I shot for years on a tightly banded excelsior hay bale. Tar paper on top and conveyor belt in back.

I once shot a tourny in Ala that had access to baby diapers from a local factory they used for targets! Unused defects of course!


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

I currently Sooooooo envy all you club volunteers and organizers that don't have to deal with very inconsiderate public.

I think it's time to just give up trying to protect peoples arrows from damage if they are not willing to shoot closer or continue to disrespect all the work that goes into keeping a range in shape.

No more extra time will be spent putting covers on the metal protection.

Just not worth my time.

New bales went 2 weeks ago and within the first week, several broad head holes, several spots where someone took a knife to the frame to dig out arrows, several knife slices, and a 4x6 inch hole cut in the cover.. Presumably to dig out crossbow bolt or broadhead.


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

Hmm those images looked right side up on my IPAD. Sorry.


----------



## Bob Furman (May 16, 2012)

dchan said:


> Hmm those images looked right side up on my IPAD. Sorry.


It has something to do with the larger resolution. I had that issue before and resized the images and the problem didn't happen. I even took the same images and uploaded from my laptop, same issue.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## PKayser (Jan 10, 2008)

Seems to be too common dchan. I drive past your range all the time, but I've never shot there. When you run your program, I assume you're using different targets than the ones that are out all of the time? Do you think the city would change the use of the range if you just let the fixed ones go?


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

Vittorio said:


> During these years we have tested "new" version of AR172 without the elastic ball in the middle, and then returned them to the importer as not stopping any arrow.
> .


the original velicore with the rubber band center was the best and lasted longest. But Whitetail lost the ability to manufacture that center. All other versions of the whitetail competition mat have failed for me to stop arrow. Until they can make again with elastic rubber band center, i will have to shoot other target. I currently shoot Danage target, but it has its drawbacks as well. 

No good real solution to this currently. 

Chris


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

chrstphr said:


> No good real solution to this currently.
> 
> Chris


If you don't need the portability (like its for your own personal practice and doesn't move) and would not be subject to abuse, the spyderweb targets and/or the pacific bow butts with a spyderweb facing would probably do really well for you.

Those use a very soft interior to slow and stop the arrows (read 2 finger arrow pull). The spyderweb facing does not get cut or torn when a small arrow passes through it. It's just there to keep the arrow from hanging down.

Even after our bales faces (the ones getting abused) are totally destroyed, we have had extremely few pass through and the pass throughs I can confirm, have been either slipping through the top (where the inside stuffing has settled down away from the edges) or broadheads (where the blades cut through the interior). Even after a full year of the abuse they have been getting still no pass through holes on the back side (except as listed above)

I have shot a ton of skinny arrows into one of the spyderweb faces it just returns to it's normal weave once you pull your arrows and massage the area that was hit.

The interior material still stops arrows fine.

The big drawback, the spyderweb full fita sized target weighs about 200 lbs (according to the website)
The Pacific bow butts synthetic bale weighs about the same. unless it's soaked with water. Then they are about 400lbs

You don't want to be moving them around..

DC


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

We let them go once until only one or 2 were even remotely shootable. This was when the city took care of replacing the bales. Rec and Park archery camp was borrowing our movable bales to run their camp that summer. At that time there was a lot of talk about trying to shut the range and turn it into a soccer field because that could make money instead of costing the city money. That's when we took over the bales and have been doing so ever since. We have tried 4-5 different solutions. Hay, straw, specialty straw, elastifoam and now the synthetic framed bales.

This latest one when the bales are not abused to terribly seems to be the best so far. But I give up on trying to protect the arrows that people want to shoot from 50m when they can't hit the bale from 10M. hard metal straps around the outside to protect the wood behind the face, and no more spending time wrapping the metal with firehose. That adds about 30-45 minutes per bale to change a cover. 

DC


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

And sorry but here's another extremely frustrated RANT...

Put new faces on several of the bales Tuesday around mid day.
By Wednesday mid day this was reported.









What the @#$%^@#$# are these people thinking!

That was less than 24hrs!


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

and yes those are steel straps around the outside to protect the plywood/2x4 framing. I am giving up on trying to protect peoples arrows anymore. Once I run out of recycled fire hose, I'm done with that (saving a little for the 2 bales my club actually uses along with city college's use). I really don't care if these idiots destroy their arrows if they can't move up closer to shoot.

Now I'm beginning to wonder if it's even worth keeping the faces up any more. Or maybe we need to get some heavy steel plates and padlocks with combo locks to cover the bales and only give out the combos to people we know have been taking care of the range..


----------



## Bob Furman (May 16, 2012)

Maybe use plastic straps?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

Bob Furman said:


> Maybe use plastic straps?


Why? Heavy compounds and hunting bows will go right through plastic. Most 30+lb target bows will too. The bales are held in place by angle iron in the backs. The straps are not there to hold the bales in place.

They are there specifically to stop the arrows from embedding in the wood frame making people go at the wood frame with a hatchet, chisel or hunting knife to get their arrows back.

I just used to spend a little more time (about 45-60 minutes per bale) to wrap the steel (16 gauge by the way) in recycled fire hose. It takes almost 15 minutes to cut the hose to length and then split open so I can attach it properly. Then when you hit the fire hose, it absorbs most of the energy so that when the arrow finally hits the steel, it doesn't usually damage the arrow.

If anything I switch to 10 gauge angle iron.. and leave that exposed.. If the idiots that think shooting from 50m is great fun even though they can't hit the bale at 10M, I don't give a damn if they destroy their arrows any more.

The guys that know better, Like the regulars that respect and appreciate the fact that all the work and money that goes into keeping the range up, will bring their own "protection" from the steel. In the form of 2x's, carpet or may ask me for some fire hose to use.

It's not paid for by the city, it's NOT your tax dollars at work. The money comes from private donations, my club's shooting fees and dues (and we hardly even use the bales) and City College's archery program. Sweat equity comes from people on the range that want to help out. A lot of it is just me doing the work between service calls on my own time.


----------



## Bob Furman (May 16, 2012)

I can relate dchan, broadheads are a common occurrence at one our ranges here. With the mats being White tails, there really isn't much we can do except try and catch the ones doing this. 

Since they removed the hunting targets from the practice field , I think that has helped a bit.

Also broadhead targets have been purchased, so hopefully that deters the hunters from using the FITA targets as well.



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

Worse than that, Broadheads are illegal to shoot in the city limits. Technically there should be NO broadheads being shot. There is signage everywhere on the range. Even on the most of the target faces in bright orange. "NO BROADHEADS" On every concrete path and sidewalk leading to the range, and on the rules board at the entrance to the range. The only reason there is not signage on the current bales is I ran out of orange spray paint and the stencil I made needs repair.. Again for some silly reason, it's taking too much time to repair the bales that I don't have time to fix the signage, and police all the garbage that is ending up on the range. There's litter everywhere, balloons, candy wrappers, beer cans and bottles, food containers. It's way worse this May/June than past springs and summers. It's like no one cares about the quality of the range any more. Just use it and leave the mess for someone else to deal with.

And there is just no excuse for taking a knife to the bale covers or stealing the garbage bags I hang on the bales from time to time.

And yet here we are.

JUST PLAIN RUDE and Disrespectful.


----------

